# Dewalt keyless chuck sleeve fell off



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

My chuck sleeve and some internal pieces associated with it fell off. Is this something that is repairable? I can't find any schematics online that show me how to put the darn thing back together! Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've used keyless chucks for many years and never had one fall apart like that.
I'd just replace the whole chuck.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Wait til Lowes or Home Depot runs the 18v Dewalt drill kit on sale for $89 and just get one. Two batteries, charger and drill. Cheaper than two batteries by themselves. I've got five or six of them.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation--it isn't worth trying to fix and I'm going to buy a new drill. I looked at replacement chucks and they were half as much as a new drill.


----------



## Stapler (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd check eBay or potentially Etsy if you are looking to purchase a 1/2 inch or 3/8 inch chuck as prices vary, but are often lower than retail. First I've ever seen a key less chuck dissembled. Perhaps there is a method on how to repair drill chucks on a video hosting site such as Youtube.

Are you still able to lock and unlock key less chuck?


----------

